# Pre Pressing shirts for plastisol transfers



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am fairly new to the plastisol transfer business. I am currently using F & M white transfers for a fire department tee's, sweatshirts, hoodies. My question is with using plastisol transfers is it necessary to press the garment to wick out moisture and mat the fabric down before applying the graphic. I am currently pressing for 7 to 8 sec but was wondering if i am just waisting time and energy or is it recommended. Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It doesn't hurt. I tap the garment a couple of times to get wrinkles out. 7 to 8 seconds may be excessive.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

It's great ideal to get wrinkles out, plus for me certain times of the year we have more moisture than others. Normally 3 seconds, longer if moisture steam shows up, at 350 does the trick.


----------



## LLfashionhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

You should always pre-press just to remove rinkles..3 sec is good.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have been getting great results with pre pressing I just wasn't sure it was necessary since no instructions recommended it. So I really am just wasting about 4 or 5 seconds per shirt of time. I will keep doing what I am doing than maybe just **** down on my prepress time a few seconds than. Thanks again


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Don2276 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am fairly new to the plastisol transfer business. I am currently using F & M white transfers for a fire department tee's, sweatshirts, hoodies. My question is with using plastisol transfers is it necessary to press the garment to wick out moisture and mat the fabric down before applying the graphic. I am currently pressing for 7 to 8 sec but was wondering if i am just waisting time and energy or is it recommended. Thanks in advance


Not totally necessary but a good idea. Can't hurt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do it to remove moisture


----------



## WhiteLineScreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Because moisture in the fabric can cause problems with the transfer, it's a good idea to always pre-press. In regards to the time, that can vary with fabric and humidity. Basically press till there's little to no stream coming from the garment. Anywhere from 3 -8 seconds.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Another reason to pre-press is to make sure your platen rubber is hot....For the 1st shirt I do 30 seconds and them 5 to 7 seconds for following shirts if I am keeping a good pace......


----------

